# Sorteggi Champions quarti, 15 marzo 2019. Ore 12, tv e streaming



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2019)

Sorteggi dei quarti di Champions che vedono il ritorno dopo tanti anni di ben quattro squadre inglesi. 

Ecco le qualificate

Barcellona
Liverpool
Tottenham
Porto
Ajax
Juventus
Man. City
Man. United.

Il sorteggio ci sarà venerdì 15 marzo ore 12. Verranno sorteggiati quarti e semifinali.

Diretta su Sky e sito Uefa


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2019)

Vediamo, mi aspetto una sfida inglese sarebbe assurdo volere mettere quattro semifinaliste inglesi.

Dico il Derby di Manchester
La Juve si becca una soft Porto/Ajax/Totocoso.


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sorteggi dei quarti di Champions che vedono il ritorno dopo tanti anni di ben quattro squadre inglesi.
> 
> Ecco le qualificate
> 
> ...



Gobbi con Porto e poi con la vincente di Ajax - Totocoso.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sorteggi dei quarti di Champions che vedono il ritorno dopo tanti anni di ben quattro squadre inglesi.
> 
> Ecco le qualificate
> 
> ...



Certo che ragazzi, se non la vincono quest'anno... sono letteralmente rimasti solo loro ed il Barça..


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Certo che ragazzi, se non la vincono quest'anno... sono letteralmente rimasti solo loro ed il Barça..



Non hanno rivali, almeno sulla carta.

La speranza è che cannino completamente una partita. Ma anche in quel caso hanno già dimostrato ampiamente di poter ribaltare qualsiasi risultato.


----------



## iceman. (13 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non hanno rivali, almeno sulla carta.
> 
> La speranza è che cannino completamente una partita. Ma anche in quel caso hanno già dimostrato ampiamente di poter ribaltare qualsiasi risultato.



Porto,Ajax,UTD una di queste tre beccano, sculati come sono.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2019)

La Juventus se le mangia le inglesi.
Vi ricordate nel 2007 che erano rimaste solo le squadre inglesi e il Milan???


----------



## iceman. (13 Marzo 2019)

Cioè, non per dire ma fine primo tempo b.monaco-liverpool su sky e mandano un filmato di 5 minuti per omaggiare l'impresa di ieri, ora sulla rai stanno facendo rivedere le immagini di ieri anzichè parlare delle due sfide..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non hanno rivali, almeno sulla carta.
> 
> La speranza è che cannino completamente una partita. Ma anche in quel caso hanno già dimostrato ampiamente di poter ribaltare qualsiasi risultato.



Secondo me City e Barcellona sono superiori alla Juventus.


----------



## juventino (13 Marzo 2019)

Arrivati a questo punto sotto a chi tocca. Prendere Porto o Ajax non mi farebbe schifo però.


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Marzo 2019)

Secondo me uscirà Ajax Porto ma soprattutto prevedo Manchester City Barcellona. Non ho fatto in tempo a scriverlo di là ma lo scrivo qui: Messi da fantascienza stasera.


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2019)

a me sembra che questa convinzione sulla juventus esista solamente in Italia.
ieri decine di pagine sulla gara della juve,mentre stasera neanche una pagina sul Liverpool che in lotta serrata per lo scudetto con il Manchester City ha rifilato tre reti al Bayern Monaco in trasferta.
non bello riposato come la juventus dopo aver perso all'andata e la pressione di essere spernacchiata con stagione finita,peraltro trainata da un giocatore plurivincente appena acquistato che non ha nulla a che fare con gli odiati gobbi del ceppo storico,no senza turnover in premier questi vanno a dare tre goal ai tedeschi.
un evento più unico che raro nella storia recente.
ma che ce frega dai,importante è la morbosità sulla juve che qualcuno in fondo magari invidia pure.
il record di goal del Manchester City è sembrata una notizia da statistiche,perchè è normale vincere 7-0 in una fase diretta come è noto.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> a me sembra che questa convinzione sulla juventus esista solamente in Italia.
> ieri decine di pagine sulla gara della juve,mentre stasera neanche una pagina sul Liverpool che in lotta serrata per lo scudetto con il Manchester City ha rifilato tre reti al Bayern Monaco in trasferta.
> il record di goal del Manchester City è sembrata una notizia da statistiche,perchè è normale vincere 7-0 in una fase diretta.



quotone. speriamo che city e barca non si affrontino prima...se vogliono la champions devono sudare,e non vincerla alla stregua di una serie A


----------



## Dell'erba (14 Marzo 2019)

Non so come facciate a dire che la Juventus er fortunata coi sorteggi:

3 anni fa bayern
2 anni fa barcellona
1 anno fa Real

Me cojons che chiulo eh 

Io mi aspetto ulteriore tappeto rosso per gli uefa boys dopo il Lione.

Ciò detto volevo fare un appunto sul calcio inglese.

Adesso ci sarà l'ovvia esaltazione del calcio inglese ma per me è un exploit che vuol dire tutto e niente, va molto contestualizzato.

Liverpool, Tottenham e United hanno tutte rischiato seriamente di uscire già al girone, le prime due sono passate solo per classifica avulsa e lo United per 5' folli a Torino che neanche loro sanno come fecero. Questo per dire che sarebbero bastati pochi dettagli perché agli ottavi ne portassero solamente una.

Poi su questi ottavi, parliamone: grandi complimenti allo United ma suicidio francamente inqualificabile di un PSG enormemente superiore, Liverpool ha ragione di un Bayern palesemente a fine ciclo, City con lo Schalke e vabbè, Tottenham contro un Dortmund in crisi nera che ha dilapidato﻿ in poche giornate 9 punti sul Bayern.

Insomma, io non ci vedo assolutamente una dimostrazione di strapotere, a differenz﻿a della Spagna che quando portava stabilmente 3 squadre ai quarti (Barcellona, Real, Atlético) lo faceva per palese superiorità.

Ma per me non c'è paragone nemmeno con l'era d'oro del calcio inglese del primo dec﻿ennio, quei United-Chelsea-Arsenal﻿-Liverpool che﻿ arrivavano spesso in fondo e﻿rano di u﻿﻿n altro livello rispetto alle inglesi di og﻿g﻿i.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> a me sembra che questa convinzione sulla juventus esista solamente in Italia.
> ieri decine di pagine sulla gara della juve,mentre stasera neanche una pagina sul Liverpool che in lotta serrata per lo scudetto con il Manchester City ha rifilato tre reti al Bayern Monaco in trasferta.
> il record di goal del Manchester City è sembrata una notizia da statistiche,perchè è normale vincere 7-0 in una fase diretta.



Si perché 7 gol contro il temibile schalke sono roba da rimanere nella storia...
Io considero la Champions strutturata malissimo purtroppo e poi assistiamo a partite ridicole tipo city-schalke o lione-barca
Comunque lo united ne fece 7 alla roma, non è che sia rimasto nella storia..
Il Liverpool ha fatto tanto ma possiamo anche dire che il bayern è a fine ciclo? Se vale sempre per la juve perché non vale sempre per le altre?
Comunque anche all’estero la juve è vista tra le favorite insieme a city, barca e Liverpool. Hai sentito le parole di guardiola ieri?


----------



## Dell'erba (14 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> a me sembra che questa convinzione sulla juventus esista solamente in Italia.
> ieri decine di pagine sulla gara della juve,mentre stasera neanche una pagina sul Liverpool che in lotta serrata per lo scudetto con il Manchester City ha rifilato tre reti al Bayern Monaco in trasferta.
> non bello riposato come la juventus dopo aver perso all'andata e la pressione di essere spernacchiata con stagione finita,peraltro trainata da un giocatore plurivincente appena acquistato che non ha nulla a che fare con gli odiati gobbi del ceppo storico,no senza turnover in premier questi vanno a dare tre goal ai tedeschi.
> un evento più unico che raro nella storia recente.
> ...



Vabe l'esaltazione qui è un gufaggio nemmemo troppo velato. Io per primo ti dico che non siamo assolutamente favoriti.

Il bayern comunque è da un paio d'anni che è più bollito dello stufato di buon'anima di mia nonna. Il bayern di anni fa non li prendeva mai. Giocano ancora con ribery che a giugno si ritira, il polacco nella fase ad eliminazione diretta è più fantasma del tanto vituperato Pipita.
Devono rifondare completamente.


----------



## Dell'erba (14 Marzo 2019)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> quotone. speriamo che city e barca non si affrontino prima...se vogliono la champions devono sudare,e non vincerla alla stregua di una serie A



Gente ha fatto il triplete battendo il cska 1-0 ai quarti, ma tranquillo penso beccheremo la peggiore as always, segnalo pure.


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2019)

citami le goleade juventine in champions che non mi vengono in mente sinceramente.
il bayern è lo stesso che sta strappando lo scudetto al borussia che sembrava dovesse spaccare il mondo,i giocatori di base sono sempre quelli che non diventano scarsi improvvisamente cioè campioni plurivincenti che sono stati il fulcro della nazionale vincente tedesca.
questi sono andati là da sfavoriti ed hanno vinto segnando tre goal,quando il bayern ha pareggiato non se la sono fatta sotto.
sono andati a giocare palla a terra attaccando,non giocando per il pareggio come avrebbe fatto un allegri o un gattuso rischiando di finire come il lione


----------



## hakaishin (14 Marzo 2019)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> quotone. speriamo che city e barca non si affrontino prima...se vogliono la champions devono sudare,e non vincerla alla stregua di una serie A


Io credo che se arrivi in fondo devi avrai pure meritato no? La fortuna è una componente essenziale di questa coppa, anche voi, il real e altre ne avete usufruito. 


Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Non so come facciate a dire che la Juventus er fortunata coi sorteggi:
> 
> 3 anni fa bayern
> 2 anni fa barcellona
> ...


Si è vero ciò che dici, ma è pur vero che la premier è l’unico campionato che esporta in cl squadre più o meno competitive a 360 gradi. Seppur farcite di milioni, non sono più le grandi squadre di un tempo ma sono comunque competitive.
Noi oltre alla juve chi portiamo? Napoli, roma, inter..dove vuoi andare con queste?
Le squadre francesi sono raccapriccianti, compreso il psg.
In spagna ci sono real e barca, staccata l’ATM eterna incompiuta e poi il nulla
In Germania oltre al bayern lasciamo perdere...


----------



## hakaishin (14 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> citami le goleade juventine in champions che non mi vengono in mente sinceramente.
> il bayern è lo stesso che sta strappando lo scudetto al borussia che sembrava dovesse spaccare il mondo,i giocatori di base sono sempre quelli che non diventano scarsi improvvisamente cioè campioni plurivincenti che sono stati il fulcro della nazionale vincente tedesca.
> questi sono andati là da sfavoriti ed hanno vinto segnando tre goal,quando il bayern ha pareggiato non se la sono fatta sotto.
> sono andati a giocare palla a terra attaccando,non giocando per il pareggio come avrebbe fatto un allegri o un gattuso rischiando di finire come il lione



Non mi pare che chi ha vinto Champions abbia fatto sempre goleade, che discorso è?
Ma nessuno sta negando che il Liverpool abbia fatto molto bene, ma possiamo anche dire che il bayern è scoppiato no? Di quel bayern fortissimo che dici tu è rimasto poco e niente. Altresì possiamo anche dire che il Liverpool si è qualificato per miracolo nel girone, perdendo tutte e 3 le trasferte e che tolto il psg, non erano squadre irresistibili. Tutte hanno alti e bassi..la squadra più lineare come sempre, per adesso è il barca. E ha avuto un ottavo ridicolo


----------



## leviatano (14 Marzo 2019)

Si sta sottovalutando il City e l'Ajax e occhio allo Utd.


----------



## Dell'erba (14 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> citami le goleade juventine in champions che non mi vengono in mente sinceramente.
> il bayern è lo stesso che sta strappando lo scudetto al borussia che sembrava dovesse spaccare il mondo,i giocatori di base sono sempre quelli che non diventano scarsi improvvisamente cioè campioni plurivincenti che sono stati il fulcro della nazionale vincente tedesca.
> questi sono andati là da sfavoriti ed hanno vinto segnando tre goal,quando il bayern ha pareggiato non se la sono fatta sotto.
> sono andati a giocare palla a terra attaccando,non giocando per il pareggio come avrebbe fatto un allegri o un gattuso rischiando di finire come il lione



Eh difatti com'è andata la" plurivincente nazionale" al mondiale?

Liverpool andato sfavorito no, come per onesta devi anche dire che il bayern lotta si per la bundens, ma perché il borussia ha buttato 9 punti in 5 partite, sennò ciao core


----------



## leviatano (14 Marzo 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Non so come facciate a dire che la Juventus er fortunata coi sorteggi:
> 
> 3 anni fa bayern
> 2 anni fa barcellona
> ...



Altri contesti, se vedi di talenti all'epoca in tutti i camponati se ne sfornavano, adesso é già tanto se esce un mbappé.


----------



## Dell'erba (14 Marzo 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Si sta sottovalutando il City e l'Ajax e occhio allo Utd.


È la fAvorita numero 1 davanti ai catalani, altro che sottovalutare.

Lo dicono anche i bookmakers


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che chi ha vinto Champions abbia fatto sempre goleade, che discorso è?
> Ma nessuno sta negando che il Liverpool abbia fatto molto bene, ma possiamo anche dire che il bayern è scoppiato no? Di quel bayern fortissimo che dici tu è rimasto poco e niente. Altresì possiamo anche dire che il Liverpool si è qualificato per miracolo nel girone, perdendo tutte e 3 le trasferte e che tolto il psg, non erano squadre irresistibili. Tutte hanno alti e bassi..la squadra più lineare come sempre, per adesso è il barca. E ha avuto un ottavo ridicolo



hai detto che far goleade dipenda dall'avversario,al che ti ho chiesto di citarmi le goleade juventine da pallanuoto visto che in tanti anni di avversari più scarsi ne ha trovati in quantità industriale.

certo il liverpool ha rischiato di non qualificarsi,così come la juventus è arrivata prima per il suicidio dello united a valencia perchè nel frattempo la tua amata signora è stata ridicolizzata dai "giovani ragazzi" in svizzera.
ovviamente i media faziosi come la pravda si sono ben guardati da evidenziare quest'onta imbarazzante che stranamente non ricordo per le squadre più forti di champions,giusto mezza giornata di critica poi svanito nell'oblìo.
se lo united avesse fatto il suo con gli scontri diretti a favore sarebbe arrivato prima e poi un bel juventus-psg.

il bayern è scoppiato?
non lo dire dopo che perde con tre goal a domicilio,dillo prima magari ne parliamo.

ottavo ridicolo del barca?
il lione intanto ha fatto sudare il city,quindi tanto fesso non è.
fino ad oggi pomeriggio leggevo di far attenzione al barca,ora vince e mi dici fosse tutto facile.
il problema è che con 94mila persone contro,in quello stadio lì,con una squadra che gioca a memoria palla a terra,contro messi ci vuole esperienza che non hanno i francesi.
non credere che la juve avrebbe resistito stasera.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> hai detto che far goleade dipenda dall'avversario,al che ti ho chiesto di citarmi le goleade juventine da pallanuoto visto che in tanti anni di avversari più scarsi ne ha trovati in quantità industriale.
> 
> certo il liverpool ha rischiato di non qualificarsi,così come la juventus è arrivata prima per il suicidio dello united a valencia perchè nel frattempo la tua amata signora è stata ridicolizzata dai "giovani ragazzi" in svizzera.
> ovviamente i media faziosi come la pravda si sono ben guardati da evidenziare quest'onta imbarazzante che stranamente non ricordo per le squadre più forti di champions,giusto mezza giornata di critica poi svanito nell'oblìo.
> ...


La Juve non è storicamente squadra da goleade e lo sanno anche i sassi
Magari noi ci siamo suicidati con lo United se no manco passava lo united...quindi tutto è relativo. 
Praticamente quando si fa male conta solo per la Juve, per gli altri mai giustamente.
Del Bayern, io personalmente lo dico da due anni che fosse in declino perenne. Veramente si può dire che sia ancora al top?
Si si, barca-Lione è un ottavo ridicolo e si è visto oggi. Il barca è fortissimo e la differenza lacchè c’è tra loro e quella che ci può essere tra Juve e Sampdoria in Italia. 
Ora se vogliamo pure rivalutare il Lione ok, se lo avesse preso la Juve ovviamente sarebbe stata una squadra ridicola. E che abbia messo in difficoltà il city vuol dire poco, anzi vuol dire quanto sia vulnerabile il city, che potrebbe dominare ma spesso si sabota da sola.
Chi dice che avremmo resistito col barca. Però 2 anni fa abbiamo resistito ricordi? 0 gol


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2019)

allora vedi che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.
non è solo l'avversario come hai fatto intuire prima,ma il modo di giocare conta molto ed anche i giocatori evidentemente.
il city ha battuto 6-0 il chelsea per esempio con quattro reti segnate in metà primo tempo,mai visti scontri diretti juventini finire in questo modo non so da quale epoca.
non è che si danno alla pazza gioia trovando il povero schalke,giocano spesso così poi i tedeschi chiaramente hanno meno mezzi per resistere di altri.

non voglio rivalutare ma neanche svalutare,il lione è forte quando attacca infatti tutti i giocatori sono ricercati da scout di mezza europa mentre dietro non è all'altezza.
diciamo merito del barca che li ha schiacciati e demerito dell'allenatore dei francesi che ha pensato di potersi difendere per poi trovare un gollonzo in contropiede.

infine il bayern forse non è quello di anni fa,ma ripeto devi andare a vincere a casa di una squadra con tradizione in coppa e non è per nulla facile specie dopo l'1-1 con la pressione contro.

personalmente i risultati che mi hanno sorpreso per la portata netta dei successi in questo turno sono stati l'ajax ed il liverpool.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> allora vedi che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.
> non è solo l'avversario come hai fatto intuire prima,ma il modo di giocare conta molto ed anche i giocatori evidentemente.
> il city ha battuto 6-0 il chelsea per esempio con quattro reti segnate in metà primo tempo,mai visti scontri diretti juventini finire in questo modo non so da quale epoca.
> non è che si danno alla pazza gioia trovando il povero schalke,giocano spesso così poi i tedeschi chiaramente hanno meno mezzi per resistere di altri.
> ...


Infatti ci vuole obiettività, per quanto possibile nel calcio. 
L’ajax che vince 4-1 al bernabeu è un caso perché il real è scoppiato 
Così come vincere a Monaco quest’anno non è una super impresa proprio perché il Bayern è scoppiato. Certo ci sono meriti ma c’è anche parte di fortuna e di caso. Altresì neanche il passaggio del turno della Juve è chissà cosa perché la Juve è più forte dell’ATM e si è visto, l’unica differenza è che abbiamo fatto una grande rimonta perché ci eravamo suicidati all’andata.
E ripeto, Bayern-Liverpool è un turno tosto, ATM-Juve è un turno tosto ma le partite di barca e city erano veramente facili. Ed è per questo che non mi piace come è strutturata la cl.


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2019)

più forte dell'atletico senza due titolari importanti squalificati più uno infortunato e che decide di non giocare per nulla,per di più con morata che ancora rimpiange i tempi gobbi andati e personalmente non lo farei mai giocare titolare.
quello di ieri non era il vero atletico,si era emancipato da fare il catenaccio vedi supercoppa vinta la scorsa estate 4-2 sul real.
simeone ha sbagliato tattica tornando al passato senza innescare per nulla il fuoriclasse griezmann ed è andata così,ci sta nel calcio poi quel rigore ha cambiato la storia probabilmente.
più forte dell'atletico in generale è tutto da vedere,dovrebbero giocare l'atletico di andata e la juve di ieri contemporaneamente per dirlo.

certo,sull'ajax persiste la questione demerito real però sono andati a giocare spavaldi.
per questo aspetto di vedere un altro turno prima di dare un giudizio definitivo.
tornando in topic in un sorteggio eviterei liverpool,city,barcelona


----------



## Snake (14 Marzo 2019)

Mio personale borsino favorite

Liverpool *******: Bayern non quello degli anni scorsi ma prova di forza devastante andare lì e farne 3, hanno secondo me attualmente la miglior difesa in europa con Van Dijk padrone del mondo e nel doppio confronto andata e ritorno il fattore Anfield, se Salah lontano parente dell'anno scorso ha ancora 2-3 gettoni in canna dai quarti son amari per tutti;

City *******: il dubbio è sempre il solito, difensivamente concedono troppo ma sono una macchina da gol allucinante, questo City mi ricorda il Bayern che sfiorò la finale nel 2016 prima che Boateng combinasse la frittata, le squadre di Guardiola al terzo anno storicamente rendono al meglio;

Juventus *****1/2* stelle: sono ai quarti e adesso si entra prepotentemente nel territorio Ronaldo ma l'impressione è che siano davvero troppo dipendenti dal 7, vorrei vederli contro una squadra che impone il gioco;

Barca ******: li vedo ogni settimana e i difetti sono i soliti da anni, anche oggi per poco il Lione non pareggiava e se la sarebbero vista brutta, per me una squadra che schiera Sergi Roberto, Pique e Lenglet e che va sotto atleticamente contro quasi tutte le squadre più forti rimaste non può vincere la champions, hanno bisogno di sculare pesantemente coi sorteggi;

Tottenham *****: mina vagante, si sono sbarazzati in modo non banale del Borussia, quarti sfiorati già l'anno scorso.

L'Ajax forse è quella che gioca meglio di tutte ma non riesco seriamente a prenderli in considerazione per la vittoria, le altre due sono lì quasi per caso.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> più forte dell'atletico senza due titolari importanti squalificati più uno infortunato e che decide di non giocare per nulla,per di più con morata che ancora rimpiange i tempi gobbi andati e personalmente non lo farei mai giocare titolare.
> quello di ieri non era il vero atletico,si era emancipato da fare il catenaccio vedi supercoppa vinta la scorsa estate 4-2 sul real.
> simeone ha sbagliato tattica tornando al passato senza innescare per nulla il fuoriclasse griezmann ed è andata così,ci sta nel calcio poi quel rigore ha cambiato la storia probabilmente.
> più forte dell'atletico in generale è tutto da vedere,dovrebbero giocare l'atletico di andata e la juve di ieri contemporaneamente per dirlo.
> ...



Vedi?
Addirittura scopro che abbiamo dominato perché a loro mancava costa bollito e trinono thomas..ottimo...ovviamente non lo dici che la juve l’andata l’ha cannata? Quindi loro sono giustificati e noi no. Giusto.
Il rigore cambia tutto? Come l’anno scorso a madrid per noi..capita
Per me proprio non c’è storia tra noi e loro e iero simeone ha fatto vedere quanto sia arretrato e sopravvalutato. Completamente distrutto da allegri, cge io considero un miracolato.
A noi mancavano costa e khedira, che non sono proprio 2 primi venuti..
A questo punto del torneo una vale l’altra se vuoi vincere. Vedremo che succederà


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Marzo 2019)

La Juve per me pesca l'Ajax


----------



## Sotiris (14 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me City e Barcellona sono superiori alla Juventus.



Nettamente superiori, Agricola permettendo.
5 giocatori di questo Milan, e sottolineo di questo Milan, sarebbero titolari nei gobbi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> a me sembra che questa convinzione sulla juventus esista solamente in Italia.
> ieri decine di pagine sulla gara della juve,mentre stasera neanche una pagina sul Liverpool che in lotta serrata per lo scudetto con il Manchester City ha rifilato tre reti al Bayern Monaco in trasferta.
> non bello riposato come la juventus dopo aver perso all'andata e la pressione di essere spernacchiata con stagione finita,peraltro trainata da un giocatore plurivincente appena acquistato che non ha nulla a che fare con gli odiati gobbi del ceppo storico,no senza turnover in premier questi vanno a dare tre goal ai tedeschi.
> un evento più unico che raro nella storia recente.
> ...



il lavaggio del cervello continuo delle nostre tv da i suoi frutti e parecchi ci sono già cascati, a mio parere.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Nettamente superiori, Agricola permettendo.
> 5 giocatori di questo Milan, e sottolineo di questo Milan, sarebbero titolari nei gobbi.



Si, ma dimentichi il kulo di Ronaldo, l' hai visto l' altro giorno. E' fortissimo ovviamente, ma gli va sempre tutto bene.

Gioca da fermo, ma guarda te cosa combina...


----------



## Black (14 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> a me sembra che questa convinzione sulla juventus esista solamente in Italia.
> ieri decine di pagine sulla gara della juve,mentre stasera neanche una pagina sul Liverpool che in lotta serrata per lo scudetto con il Manchester City ha rifilato tre reti al Bayern Monaco in trasferta.
> non bello riposato come la juventus dopo aver perso all'andata e la pressione di essere spernacchiata con stagione finita,peraltro trainata da un giocatore plurivincente appena acquistato che non ha nulla a che fare con gli odiati gobbi del ceppo storico,no senza turnover in premier questi vanno a dare tre goal ai tedeschi.
> un evento più unico che raro nella storia recente.
> ...



bravo. Strano non vedere discussioni esaltanti sull'impresa del Liverpool, sui 5 gol del Barca, sui 7 del M.City.... invece no. Sembra che esista solo la Rube.

Sul sorteggio, mi aspetto Tottenham, Ajax, Porto e Juve da una parte, il resto dall'altra


----------



## odasensei (14 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sorteggi dei quarti di Champions che vedono il ritorno dopo tanti anni di ben quattro squadre inglesi.
> 
> Ecco le qualificate
> 
> ...



Sarebbe interessante assistere ad un City - Liverpool un anno dopo


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sorteggi dei quarti di Champions che vedono il ritorno dopo tanti anni di ben quattro squadre inglesi.
> 
> Ecco le qualificate
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Butcher (15 Marzo 2019)

"sorteggi" già leakati.


----------



## juventino (15 Marzo 2019)

Butcher ha scritto:


> "sorteggi" già leakati.



Sul web sta girando questo.


----------



## juventino (15 Marzo 2019)

Comunque ci ho riflettuto e sono arrivato alla conclusione che a questo punto è meglio pescare il Barça, soprattutto in ottica finale. Preferisco affrontare Messi sul doppio confronto piuttosto che in finale secca. Se non dovessimo prenderlo adesso spero di trovarlo in un’eventuale semifinale.

Ma tanto la UEFA vuole la finale Messi vs Cristina e quindi il Barça col cavolo che lo troviamo


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Marzo 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque ci ho riflettuto e sono arrivato alla conclusione che a questo punto è meglio pescare il Barça, soprattutto in ottica finale. Preferisco affrontare Messi sul doppio confronto piuttosto che in finale secca. Se non dovessimo prenderlo adesso spero di trovarlo in un’eventuale semifinale.
> 
> Ma tanto la UEFA vuole la finale Messi vs Cristina e quindi il Barça col cavolo che lo troviamo



Se trovate il Barca con ritorno la la perdete, segnatelo.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Marzo 2019)

Spero becchino il Manchester City, con il Barca rischiano di passare, devono affrontarlo (nel caso) in finale, perché nella partita secca sono inferiori


----------



## Activia01 (15 Marzo 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sul web sta girando questo.



Dammi 30 minuti e te lo faccio uguale ma dell'EL


----------



## Aron (15 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sorteggi dei quarti di Champions che vedono il ritorno dopo tanti anni di ben quattro squadre inglesi.
> 
> Ecco le qualificate
> 
> ...




Juventus-Ajax
Barcellona-Liverpool
City-United
Tottenham-Porto


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Marzo 2019)

UFFICIALI

Ajax Juventus

Liverpool porto

Tottenham city

United barcellona


----------



## Hellscream (15 Marzo 2019)

Se non la vincono quest'anno possono andare a nascondersi e non farsi vedere per i prossimi 10 anni.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Marzo 2019)

La juve in semifinale (nel caso) contro una tra Tottehnam e City


----------

